# 12 24 Rat Blower



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Greetings friends...last week I decided to swap the rusted out 36 inch bucket on my ST 1236 to a 24 inch bucket. I had a ST 824 square bucket with fresh paing and a replacement cast iron gearbox I was saving for the swap.....got it together, and the cast Iron gearbox was no good. Took it apart, no wear noticable, put it back together, still slipping. Next idea was to convert a 10000 series bucket and gearbox to the 924 series......I had a thread on that....and was successful except the older bucket had no pulley brake, and I didn't have a bucket I wanted to sacrifice to get one. Craigslist had a twin stick 924 with the early bucket and gearbox for $50...so that became to donor bucket. Went together fine...but then I realized the wider bucket chassis also had a wider tread width. I stripped out the wide axles and ready to replace then with ST824 axles, but the bearings needed replacing so it wasn't until today the bearings came in.....all done! Now I'm going to wait on painting her until I try her on snow. I already have an impeller kit in her, but I'm thinking of upping the auger pulley to 3.5 inches to speed up the impeller......I want to see how she does with the stock pulley first


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

great project and the " hows and why's " of how you did it. that should be one nice little performer!


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Nicely done, should throw the snow quite far.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

the ST 824 with the 5.5 Chondra, impeller kit, tall chute, and snowhogs with chains and adjustable carb is all the blower I think I'll ever need....had for 15 years with no issues or maintenance ...but always thinking of hotrodding a blower.....just a disease. The more I play with the more modern Ariens...the 932 or 926 models..the more I appreciate the older 924's


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Ha, a 12hp 24"? Awesome! That'll be unstoppable. Definitely try it with the stock pulley, but I suspect/hope it'll finally get to shine when you go to a larger pulley. For context, vs 3.5", what size is the stock pulley? A larger pulley should let you use a faster ground speed, since it'll do a better job of keeping the bucket from overflowing into the area you just cleared. You'll throw further, but also more snow/second.

Can't wait to hear how it performs!


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

the stock is around 2.8 or 3 inches if I remember...I'll try to increase the size by 20% at most....first I have to try stock though!


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

RedOctobyr said:


> Ha, a 12hp 24"? Awesome! That'll be unstoppable. Definitely try it with the stock pulley, but I suspect/hope it'll finally get to shine when you go to a larger pulley. For context, vs 3.5", what size is the stock pulley? A larger pulley should let you use a faster ground speed, since it'll do a better job of keeping the bucket from overflowing into the area you just cleared. You'll throw further, but also more snow/second.
> 
> Can't wait to hear how it performs!



2.75 same as yours red
they also were rated at 1209 auger rpm like yours red and my 1332 but were not spiining that
my 1332 running 3725 was 1100


the new sho and pro models use 2.75the rest are 2.5
my 44cc running 3825 is 1111 if i did the sho sheave id be about1180
town ordered the pro sheave for his 30 sho and they are the same size the bottom pulley is as well so i dont think its turning the 1120 they claim the sho is 1083 the rest are 1010
my rust bucket st1024 is 1083 @3725


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Looks Good Cran!... I'm in the same boat, waiting to try my 24" 924 series w/11 hp briggs Flathead. Has Tall chute and Seal.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Keep up the good work. !!!

Hopefully you will not need bucket counter weight, my project 24" machine did. Keep us posted.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Looks good, cranman! My ongoing 924 project with the gx390 has a similar config. I need to move that along.


----------



## Seaweed (Jan 18, 2016)

Looks good. Nice when a plan comes together. The snow will end up in your neighbor's driveway! Keep us posted.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Jackmels said:


> Looks Good Cran!... I'm in the same boat, waiting to try my 24" 924 series w/11 hp briggs Flathead. Has Tall chute and Seal.


Sounds good Jack...those flatty Briggs motors seem to have more oomph then the Tec's. did you use the twin stick or ST platform? If the twin stick, was it a big wheel?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Here it is.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Looks good Jack.....can't wait for the review.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Here is the update on the Rat Blower......I tried it out on the last few "storms " we had in Lakeville....wasn't impressed. Turned out the belt I used was a tad too big and wasn't getting tight enough. This afternoon, instead of getting a smaller belt for it.......I got a bigger pulley! I had a stock double pulley that got broken on the auger side while I was pulling off, so I sacrificed it and put it on the lath and made a single pulley from it.....then went to Tractor supply ( only thing open on Sunday) and bought a 3.5 inch pulley to twin with the stock drive pulley. a 27% increase in size from the stock 2.75 inch auger pulley. It went together well, and I even was able to use the belt that I had on her that was a little loose.......for that matter it is still at the end of the adjustment and I could stand to use a 1/2 inch shorter belt on it. I tried her out on the 2 inches of slush that was left over from yesterday....OMG what a difference. This girl has a four blade impeller kit, 50% more HP then stock, and 27% faster auger speed........she threw the 2 inches of slush to the moon. I hope tomorrow gives me a real test for her......


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

cranman said:


> Here is the update on the Rat Blower......I tried it out on the last few "storms " we had in Lakeville....wasn't impressed. Turned out the belt I used was a tad too big and wasn't getting tight enough. This afternoon, instead of getting a smaller belt for it.......I got a bigger pulley! I had a stock double pulley that got broken on the auger side while I was pulling off, so I sacrificed it and put it on the lath and made a single pulley from it.....then went to Tractor supply ( only thing open on Sunday) and bought a 3.5 inch pulley to twin with the stock drive pulley. a 27% increase in size from the stock 2.75 inch auger pulley. It went together well, and I even was able to use the belt that I had on her that was a little loose.......for that matter it is still at the end of the adjustment and I could stand to use a 1/2 inch shorter belt on it. I tried her out on the 2 inches of slush that was left over from yesterday....OMG what a difference. This girl has a four blade impeller kit, 50% more HP then stock, and 27% faster auger speed........she threw the 2 inches of slush to the moon. I hope tomorrow gives me a real test for her......


* MAZEL TOV on That 1 There BROTHER EASY MONEY MAN. :wavetowel2:*


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

cranman said:


> Here is the update on the Rat Blower......I tried it out on the last few "storms " we had in Lakeville....wasn't impressed. Turned out the belt I used was a tad too big and wasn't getting tight enough. This afternoon, instead of getting a smaller belt for it.......I got a bigger pulley! I had a stock double pulley that got broken on the auger side while I was pulling off, so I sacrificed it and put it on the lath and made a single pulley from it.....then went to Tractor supply ( only thing open on Sunday) and bought a 3.5 inch pulley to twin with the stock drive pulley.


Nice! i have been thinking about upgrading the pulley on my 924040 with a stock bolens 824 pulley (it is in my parts bin, so no $ out of pocket) as its auger section is 3 inches. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Wow, that sounds awesome! Hopefully the forecast holds up and we all actually get some snow. Can't wait to hear how it performs with a bigger storm.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

db130 said:


> Nice! i have been thinking about upgrading the pulley on my 924040 with a stock bolens 824 pulley (it is in my parts bin, so no $ out of pocket) as its auger section is 3 inches.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


With a GX 390, I think you can go a little bigger then 3 inches....if this 3.5 works good, I may try pushing the envelope at 4 inches......


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I always enjoy reading about a project that mixes and matches parts to make a hybrid. That's how the Searsasaurus came to being: parts from 4 or 5 blowers along with some home grown modifications to become my best resolution to my needs. I even have a couple of more mods I'm planning to do to it.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

It’s good you have the impeller mod, THIS crap is coming down slush and piling up , should be fun clearing this up after work but fun for your beast Cranman


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

cranman said:


> Greetings friends...last week I decided to swap the rusted out 36 inch bucket on my ST 1236 to a 24 inch bucket. I had a ST 824 square bucket with fresh paing and a replacement cast iron gearbox I was saving for the swap.....got it together, and the cast Iron gearbox was no good. Took it apart, no wear noticable, put it back together, still slipping. Next idea was to convert a 10000 series bucket and gearbox to the 924 series......I had a thread on that....and was successful except the older bucket had no pulley brake, and I didn't have a bucket I wanted to sacrifice to get one. Craigslist had a twin stick 924 with the early bucket and gearbox for $50...so that became to donor bucket. Went together fine...but then I realized the wider bucket chassis also had a wider tread width. I stripped out the wide axles and ready to replace then with ST824 axles, but the bearings needed replacing so it wasn't until today the bearings came in.....all done! Now I'm going to wait on painting her until I try her on snow. I already have an impeller kit in her, but I'm thinking of upping the auger pulley to 3.5 inches to speed up the impeller......I want to see how she does with the stock pulley first


Prepare the missile launcher!:devil:3-2-1


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

If you threw slush to the moon, better re aim the chute. I heard they are planning new moon landings, and all they need is to find a pile of slush and slop in their proposed landing/parking spot....:grin:


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

cranman said:


> Here is the update on the Rat Blower......I tried it out on the last few "storms " we had in Lakeville....wasn't impressed. Turned out the belt I used was a tad too big and wasn't getting tight enough. This afternoon, instead of getting a smaller belt for it.......I got a bigger pulley! I had a stock double pulley that got broken on the auger side while I was pulling off, so I sacrificed it and put it on the lath and made a single pulley from it.....then went to Tractor supply ( only thing open on Sunday) and bought a 3.5 inch pulley to twin with the stock drive pulley. a 27% increase in size from the stock 2.75 inch auger pulley. It went together well, and I even was able to use the belt that I had on her that was a little loose.......for that matter it is still at the end of the adjustment and I could stand to use a 1/2 inch shorter belt on it. I tried her out on the 2 inches of slush that was left over from yesterday....OMG what a difference. This girl has a four blade impeller kit, 50% more HP then stock, and 27% faster auger speed........she threw the 2 inches of slush to the moon. I hope tomorrow gives me a real test for her......


Do you know what the stock diameter is on the drive pulley that you made from a salvaged double pulley?


----------

